# New Additions



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Hi all, just wanted to post a few pics of my new cockatiels. I know they aren't great pics, the lighting in my apt stinks, I will try to get better pics over the next few days when I can get better natural light.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are cute  I can't really see the third one, though. Do you know if they are boys or girls yet?


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

The two pearls are reaching maturity so I'm hoping they retain their pearling and be female. The third one is a mature whiteface male. I'll try to get better pics this weekend.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice pearling on the hens! Looks like the center one and the head of the male appear to be split pied too.

A tip...when shooting through cage bars have the lens of the camera pressed flush to the bars and look at the screen to see that it is centered on the subject. Then the bars won't show in the pix...


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the camera tips.... I'll give that a try


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

lovely tiels


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions, they're adorable.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. One of the pearls will hopefully be paired with the whitefaced split pied male. Debating on what mutation to pair with the other one. The parents of the pearls are, The father is a whiteface Dom Silver Pied/Pearl and the mother is a Pearl Pied split emerald. Any ideas? I'll be interested in seeing what I might get from these two.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...as to dominant silver, since it is a dominant silver a bird can not be split to it. As to emerald, both birds in the pair would have to carry the gene.

If the hens would have the WF gene, and paired with the WF split to pied male you should get some WF, and WF pied. Any other colors aside from normal the male would have also been split to them. In order to get any visual edbabies the male would also have to be split to pearl.

since the hen had a dominant silver father it is very difficult to tell if the bird is pearl to tell if is also dominant silver. If the wings were not clipped you could tell. And posting a acouple of clear shots without the bars, and accurate color can help to see if they are normal pearls or dominant silver pearls.


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I've never dealt with the dominant silver mutation before.It was a stormy days here today so I couldn't get any better pics because of the lighting.. I'll try to get some tomorrow. Also, how do you tell by the wings?


----------



## mwag (Jul 12, 2009)

Very pretty, congrats on your new babies!


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Just a quick update. I've had a little more time to actually sit down and watch the pearls today and the one without the patch on it's head is behaving more like a male


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

ok, here goes a few more pics, not sure if it's of any help.


----------

